# E i forumini?



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

Una curiosità: com'è che non si usa il corrispettivo maschile di "forumina" (termine a mio avviso vomitevole, ma probabilmente è un mio problema)?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2021)

qui non si usa, si passa direttamente agli insulti


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Che poi forumina, vista l'età media potremmo parlare di forumone
E i maschietti vedi tu.. Non mi esprimo


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2021)

Forumisti?
Ma...

Sei una fans del politically correct?

Passino gli anglicismi,  dalla mostruosa (a mio avviso politicamente e lessicalmente) abitudine di voler a tutti i costi categorizzare -boldrinamente-       i generi abbiamo ultimamente cominciato a usare “presidenta” , alcune persone spinte dall’ entusiamo si sono spinte fino ad “architetta”, minimamente sfiorate dall’ impudico senso del ridicolo che una analisi linguistica possa portare in proposito.

Visto come vanno le cose mi aspetto di essere presto ripreso dal mio “dentisto” che non è certo un “linguisto” ma è sicuramente sensibile al fascino delle preponderanti novità che ascoltiamo ultimamente.


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei una fans del politically correct?


Per niente. 
E su un forum pensavo ci fossero, che so, al limite utenti e forumisti, distinguibili eventualmente dall'articolo che precede, se si crede sia necessario specificare.
Poi ogni tanto leggo "forumina" e siccome ci ho messo un po' a capire chiedevo


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Per niente.
> E su un forum pensavo ci fossero, che so, al limite utenti e forumisti, distinguibili eventualmente dall'articolo che precede, se si crede sia necessario specificare.
> Poi ogni tanto leggo "forumina" e siccome ci ho messo un po' a capire chiedevo


Ti dirò che effettivamente, per alcuni nuovi utenti all' inizio fatico a capire se si tratti di M o F.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Una curiosità: com'è che non si usa il corrispettivo maschile di "forumina" (termine a mio avviso vomitevole, ma probabilmente è un mio problema)?


Io non sapevo nemmeno esistesse il termine "forumina". Se qualcuno l'aveva usato, qui, non ci avevo fatto caso. Poi ho letto ionio36


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Febbraio 2021)

Diciamo che ognuno usa i termini che gli pare.


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che ognuno usa i termini che gli pare.


Che scoperta



Vera ha detto:


> Io non sapevo nemmeno esistesse il termine "forumina". Se qualcuno l'aveva usato, qui, non ci avevo fatto caso. Poi ho letto ionio36


Io non frequento dei gran forum ma l'ho letto solo qui e più volte, ma non ho fatto caso agli autori


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Che scoperta
> 
> 
> Io non frequento dei gran forum ma l'ho letto solo qui e più volte, ma non ho fatto caso agli autori


Non è una scoperta, è una constatazione.
Io frequento anche altri forum e non sono nemmeno l’unico qui.
Vedo che si utilizzano questi due termini anche altrove.


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti dirò che effettivamente, per alcuni nuovi utenti all' inizio fatico a capire se si tratti di M o F.


Intendi per quello che scrivono?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Una curiosità: com'è che non si usa il corrispettivo maschile di "forumina" (termine a mio avviso vomitevole, ma probabilmente è un mio problema)?


Credo sia usato in termine dispregiativo, come dire "quel forumino" nel senso di uno che comunque non ci spiega un cazzo, e se scrive o non scrive non te ne accorgi neanche


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Intendi per quello che scrivono?


Più che altro per come scrivevano.
C' erano alcuni che usando avatar neutri e descrivendo poco chiaramente all' inizio la loro problematica sono stati confusi, e non solo da me.


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia usato in termine dispregiativo, come dire "quel forumino" nel senso di uno che comunque non ci spiega un cazzo, e se scrive o non scrive non te ne accorgi neanche


Eh ma appunto "forumino" non l'ho mai letto, "forumina" invece fin troppo. 
A me ha dato l'idea che venisse usato da chi tende a "fare numero" riguardo le proprie conoscenze femminili. Ben consapevole, però, che fosse una mia interpretazione personale: per questo ho chiesto.
Stupidamente, ora che ci penso, perché se uno lo usa con quell'intento difficilmente verrà a dirlo, ma le domande stupide sono la mia specialità


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Più che altro per come scrivevano.
> C' erano alcuni che usando avatar neutri e descrivendo poco chiaramente all' inizio la loro problematica sono stati confusi, e non solo da me.


In effetti c'è qualcuno che ha a volte confuso le a e le o 

Io ho nome e immagine che non rimandano al femminile, ma è voluto.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Che scoperta
> 
> 
> Io non frequento dei gran forum ma l'ho letto solo qui e più volte, ma non ho fatto caso agli autori


Ah, dillo a me, questo è il primo e l'ultimo. Bastate voi 

Comunque se, come dice @Skorpio , è usato in modo dispregiativo, se qualcuno si azzarda a chiamarmi forumina è meglio che inizia a correre adesso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2021)

Io non l’ho mai letto questo termine qui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Qualcuno lo usa...io fino ad ora no l ho inteso in senso negativo....
Ma io tendo molto ad usare nomignoli ...quindi se qualcuno/a mi chiama forumina... ciccia...tata...non mi offendo....


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Qualcuno lo usa...io fino ad ora no l ho inteso in senso negativo....
> Ma io tendo molto ad usare nomignoli ...quindi se qualcuno/a mi chiama forumina... ciccia...tata...non mi offendo....


ti piacciono le tenerezze  vedo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Eh ma appunto "forumino" non l'ho mai letto, "forumina" invece fin troppo.
> A me ha dato l'idea che venisse usato da chi tende a "fare numero" riguardo le proprie conoscenze femminili. Ben consapevole, però, che fosse una mia interpretazione personale: per questo ho chiesto.
> Stupidamente, ora che ci penso, perché se uno lo usa con quell'intento difficilmente verrà a dirlo, ma le domande stupide sono la mia specialità


E se fosse intesa come potenzialmente scopabile?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Qualcuno lo usa...io fino ad ora no l ho inteso in senso negativo....
> Ma io tendo molto ad usare nomignoli ...quindi se qualcuno/a mi chiama forumina... ciccia...tata...non mi offendo....


Veramente? 
A me da sui nervi, se non ho una certa confidenza . A me danno fastidio anche nell'intimità i nomignoli


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E se fosse intesa come potenzialmente scopabile?


sempre la malizia ci vedi


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Veramente?
> A me da sui nervi, se non ho una certa confidenza . A me danno fastidio anche nell'intimità i nomignoli


micina non ti piace? come ti piace allora


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre la malizia ci vedi


È che l'ho letto in contesti allusivi, per questo blocco associo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> micina non ti piace? come ti piace allora


No perché carità micina no. 
Non mi piacciono i soprannomi in generale. 
Bocconcino, patatina, me lo hanno anche detto ma niente, mi innervosisce.


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E se fosse intesa come potenzialmente scopabile?


Cioè?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Cioè?


Disponibile, una forumina intesa come donna che è entrata nel Forum al solo scopo di cuccare


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Disponibile, una forumina intesa come donna che è entrata nel Forum al solo scopo di cuccare


A me dà più l'idea che a voler cuccare sia chi lo usa e butta tutte nel calderone.
Mia impressione però


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> A me dà più l'idea che a voler cuccare sia chi lo usa e butta tutte nel calderone.
> Mia impressione però


non è che forumina sia il diminutivo femminile di una  partecipante ad un forum ma di sesso femminile? Sbagliando perchè il correttore mi da errore, Ginevra quella cosa li sotto tanto agognata da noi  che la chiamano con quei nomi brutti e pelosi? Ora poi non si usa più il bosco folto ma una strisciolina di prato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Veramente?
> A me da sui nervi, se non ho una certa confidenza . A me danno fastidio anche nell'intimità i nomignoli


Io chiamo tutti tesoro...cucciolo
Sempre....
Dal postino...al presidente...


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io chiamo tutti tesoro...cucciolo
> Sempre....
> Dal postino...al presidente...


Beh, insomma, tutti. Io ti direi "ciccia tua sorella"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, insomma, tutti. Io ti direi "ciccia tua sorella"


Si...se non conosci il passato di una persona la tua risposta ci sta . 
Ma io... già solo al lavoro...dal 98 era ...un ciao cucciola come stai?


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si...se non conosci il passato di una persona la tua risposta ci sta .
> Ma io... già solo al lavoro...dal 98 era ...un ciao cucciola come stai?


Sei stata tu a dire che chiami così TUTTI, dal postino al presidente, eh, mica io.


----------



## Martes (7 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma io... già solo al lavoro...dal 98 era ...un ciao cucciola come stai?


Quindi ora ti vendichi sugli altri?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei stata tu a dire che chiami così TUTTI, dal postino al presidente, eh, mica io.


Certo...
Ma mi devi conoscere...se mi conosci capisci...
Altrimenti no... è inutile


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Quindi ora ti vendichi sugli altri?


Assolutamente no...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io chiamo tutti tesoro...cucciolo
> Sempre....
> Dal postino...al presidente...


Ehi cucciolina 
Ma no!!! Mi sembrerebbe di trattarli da deficienti


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Per niente.
> E su un forum pensavo ci fossero, che so, al limite utenti e forumisti, distinguibili eventualmente dall'articolo che precede, se si crede sia necessario specificare.
> Poi ogni tanto leggo "*forumina*" e siccome ci ho messo un po' a capire chiedevo


Qui? 
Mi è sfuggito, l’avrò interpretato come uno dei tanti errori involontari o no.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Forumisti?
> Ma...
> 
> Sei una fans del politically correct?
> ...


Però la grammatica non è una opinione e dentista e presidente sono neutri, con origini e ragioni diverse, invece sindaco, sindaca, architetto e architetta sono declinabili.


----------



## Martes (8 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma mi devi conoscere...se mi conosci capisci...
> Altrimenti no... è inutile


Anche a me una volta, in un altro 3d e su tutt'altra questione, hai risposto più o meno così


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la grammatica non è una opinione e dentista e presidente sono neutri, con origini e ragioni diverse, invece sindaco, sindaca, architetto e architetta sono declinabili.


Architetta nel senso di tetta principale o primigenia?   Ma non ti sembra ridicolo? Se avessi scritto -architetta- qualche anno fa a scuola l'insegnante di italiano mi avrebbe giustiziato! 

Ah, ma - presidenta- non lo aveva introdotto la Boldrini?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Architetta nel senso di tetta principale o primigenia?   Ma non ti sembra ridicolo? Se avessi scritto -architetta- qualche anno fa a scuola l'insegnante di italiano mi avrebbe giustiziato!
> 
> Ah, ma - presidenta- non lo aveva introdotto la Boldrini?


No, la Boldrini non ha mai detto fesserie (vorrei avere io il suo curriculum) ma di usare l’articolo determinativo per distinguere il presidente, da la presidente, come in tutti tutti i casi simili di termini indeclinabili: il dentista, la dentista o simili


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *No, la Boldrini non ha mai detto fesserie* (vorrei avere io il suo curriculum) ma di usare l’articolo determinativo per distinguere il presidente, da la presidente, come in tutti tutti i casi simili di termini indeclinabili: il dentista, la dentista o simili


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


>


Dimmi una donna in politica negli ultimi trent’anni che non sia stata delegittimata perché bella, e quindi descritta come arrivata per favori sessuali, brutta, e di conseguenza inguardabile, stupida perché si impegna in cose insignificanti o si batte per provvedimenti inefficaci, perché moglie di o figlia di, quindi automaticamente senza valore proprio...


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dimmi una donna in politica negli ultimi trent’anni che non sia stata delegittimata perché bella, e quindi descritta come arrivata per favori sessuali, brutta, e di conseguenza inguardabile, stupida perché si impegna in cose insignificanti o si batte per provvedimenti inefficaci, perché moglie di o figlia di, quindi automaticamente senza valore proprio...


La Boldrini non è bella (per me) e non si dovrebbe gridare alla discriminazione ogni qualvolta.

Già il fatto di aver messo in scena la pantomima BLM al senato della repubblica la definisce nella sua incapacità come politico e nella sua scollatura con i problemi reali degli italiani, mio avviso.

E' lecito anche pensarla diversamente, ovviamente. Non è certo mia intenzione intavolare qui i soliti discorsi sui politici, anche perchè se li guardi con la lente non ne salvi forse nemmeno uno.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La Boldrini non è bella (per me) e non si dovrebbe gridare alla discriminazione ogni qualvolta.
> 
> Già il fatto di aver messo in scena la pantomima BLM al senato della repubblica la definisce nella sua incapacità come politico e nella sua scollatura con i problemi reali degli italiani, mio avviso.
> 
> E' lecito anche pensarla diversamente, ovviamente. Non è certo mia intenzione intavolare qui i soliti discorsi sui politici, anche perchè se li guardi con la lente non ne salvi forse nemmeno uno.


Ma discutiamo sulla bellezza di Renzi, Salvini, Zingaretti, Di Maio, Conte? 
Per me la Boldrini è una bella donna, ma non ho assolutamente messo in campo la categoria della bellezza, ma, anzi, ho evidenziato come la bellezza o la bruttezza vengano messe in campo non per descrivere, ma per delegittimare le donne in politica, ma tutte tutte. Voglio dire che la Meloni mi fa orrore, ma non perché ha gli occhi a palla.
Ma il punto era che ogni donna viene delegittimata sempre utilizzando cosa irrilevanti dal punto di vista politico come Rosy Bindi per non essere sexy o la Bellagamba per essere grassa.
Che poi si facciano campagne mediatiche per rendere anche insopportabile la sola vista dell’avversario politico, uomo o donna, è un fatto reale ed è legato anche alla nostra epoca dell’immagine a alla possibilità di diffusione che hanno sui social. Sono mezzucci efficaci per fare in modo di non considerare seriamente nessun punto di vista.
Poi c’è chi ci mette del suo e serve su un vassoio d’argento le immagini mentre mangia cibi succulenti che lo rendono disgustoso o mentre si esibisce in espressioni ridicole (ma non sono attori eh... il controllo delle espressioni non dovrebbe entrare tra le competenze richieste) o si mette a parlare in una lingua straniera con una pronuncia raccapricciante. 
Resta che una donna in politica viene delegittimata anche se è sempre seria e dignitosa.
Se non è chiaro basta pensare alla Fornero è come invece non sia stato ridicolizzato è odiato allo stesso modo Monti.


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma discutiamo sulla bellezza di Renzi, Salvini, Zingaretti, Di Maio, Conte?
> Per me la Boldrini è una bella donna, ma non ho assolutamente messo in campo la categoria della bellezza, ma, anzi, ho evidenziato come la bellezza o la bruttezza vengano messe in campo non per descrivere, ma per delegittimare le donne in politica, ma tutte tutte. Voglio dire che la Meloni mi fa orrore, ma non perché ha gli occhi a palla.
> Ma il punto era che ogni donna viene delegittimata sempre utilizzando cosa irrilevanti dal punto di vista politico come Rosy Bindi per non essere sexy o la Bellagamba per essere grassa.
> Che poi si facciano campagne mediatiche per rendere anche insopportabile la sola vista dell’avversario politico, uomo o donna, è un fatto reale ed è legato anche alla nostra epoca dell’immagine a alla possibilità di diffusione che hanno sui social. Sono mezzucci efficaci per fare in modo di non considerare seriamente nessun punto di vista.
> ...


Monti ha fatto la più semplice delle manovre, ha aumentato le tasse, sai la gran perizia! Sarebbe stato sicuramente più giusto ed efficace porre mano anche allo spreco e ai privilegi. Ma la spending review (o riforma di spesa per dirla senza anglicismi) è stata accuratamente riposta in un cassetto, mi rendo conto tuttavia che per farla bisognerebbe rifondare in qualche modo il Paese, come sostiene es. Cacciari. La Fornero la vedo che si spende abbondantemente in TV e ci ho il dubbio che abbia l’intenzione di farsi odiare dalla gente.

Per tornare al punto, temo che creare categorie non faccia altro che produrre divisioni.

Femminicidio – Perciò accoppare un uomo è meno grave? E un uomo handicappato?

Quote rosa – Con buona pace del merito o demerito individuale?

Quote di studenti neri (come in certi atenei USA) – E perciò fanc… gli asiatici e gli altri anche se meritano?

BLM – Non inginocchiarsi mi definisce automaticamente come un suprematista bianco?

Mee too – Aver palpeggiato le mie coetanee sedicenni (e maliziosamente consenzienti) visto con gli occhi di oggi mi avrebbe garantito l’ergastolo? … (Spleen carcerato!)

Non sostengo che i problemi non esistano, sto solo contestando il fatto che la soluzione nei correttivi fatti categorizzando sia efficace e giusta.

Dubbi ne ho, le definirei soluzioni gattopardesche se non fosse un termine abusato. Non credo che nessuno degli esempi che ho portato sopra possa essere risolto e forse nemmeno attenuato con quel genere di soluzioni.

Le vedo semplicistiche, fatte per essere date in pasto ai media.

Se ammettiamo la sostanziale uguaglianza e dignità delle persone nella società dobbiamo anche avere il coraggio di assumerci la responsabilità di parlare delle differenze, insistendo e battagliando sul principio di uguaglianza da applicare, non definendole dentro ulteriori classi di merito e perciò di giudizio. Difficile la cosa? No, era parte integrante del sistema educativo, era educazione civica di un tempo, ricordi? Con questo non intendo semplificare a mia volta, è per spiegarsi.

Creare divisioni è il gioco principale del potere, è il gioco della paura, che ha il volto della donna terrorizzata in casa dal marito violento ma anche del pensionato picchiato perchè non si inginocchia al BLM (cosa realmente successa anche quest’ultima). Ci illudiamo ancora che ci sia una violenza giusta?

Essere inclusivi è un modo di pensare –dentro- le differenze, non si ottiene né facendo finta che le differenze non esistano, come gli sciagurati che vorrebbero eliminare i generi, né tantomeno creando gruppi in contrapposizione o in conflitto tra loro. Essere divisivi, fa il gioco di chi ci vuole appunto divisi e magari anche inetti al pensiero critico.

Sono riuscito a spiegare quello che intendo?

La realtà di oggi assomiglia sempre di più ad un colossale esperimento sociale, perciò scusate se non mi accomodo in quello che penso sia l’andazzo acefalo provocato dalla crisi culturale e umana in cui siamo precipitati.

Quanto alla la Boldrini a me non piace perché si presenta come quint’essenza appunto di quanto sopra. Credo ad esempio che a stare con una così mi girerebbero la pale come elicottero, pensa, ti rincasa una che ti obbliga a metterti in ginocchio sui ceci perché in USA hanno accoppato uno, io che non mi inginocchio nemmeno in chiesa…


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Monti ha fatto la più semplice delle manovre, ha aumentato le tasse, sai la gran perizia! Sarebbe stato sicuramente più giusto ed efficace porre mano anche allo spreco e ai privilegi. Ma la spending review (o riforma di spesa per dirla senza anglicismi) è stata accuratamente riposta in un cassetto, mi rendo conto tuttavia che per farla bisognerebbe rifondare in qualche modo il Paese, come sostiene es. Cacciari. La Fornero la vedo che si spende abbondantemente in TV e ci ho il dubbio che abbia l’intenzione di farsi odiare dalla gente.
> 
> Per tornare al punto, temo che creare categorie non faccia altro che produrre divisioni.
> 
> ...


Io mi sono guardata bene dal fare un discorso politico. E continuo a guardarmene bene.
Ho solo fatto notare che vi è un modo di delegittimare personaggi politici, attraverso la delegittimazione delle persone e che viene fatto più frequentemente attraverso l‘aspetto fisico o il discredito morale-sessuale con le donne.
E l’hai fatto nelle ultime due righe dicendo che non sarebbe la donna per te. Ma perché mai la tua possibilità di instaurare una relazione dovrebbe essere un criterio politico?
Tutto il resto è per il 90% una interpretazione di posizioni che senti giudicanti nei tuoi confronti (vedi i palpeggiamenti a sedici anni). I tempi cambiano e fortunatamente ci sono gruppi di persone che non accettano più di essere trattati da inferiori. Qualcuno di questi si esprime male? Credo che potrebbe essere concesso. Le quote nelle università in America sono state introdotte per trovare un modo perché i “colorati” non venissero discriminati. Avrebbero potuto trovare un altro sistema è stato oggetto di dibattito. Comunque per gli americani bianchi chi non è come loro è colorato e quindi nelle quote ci sono anche gli asiatici e probabilmente anche molti di origine italiana.
Si potrebbe discutere su ogni cosa che hai scritto e alcune sono in contraddizione tra loro.
Seguo molto questo tipo di elaborazione culturale e ci sono estremismi, del tutto minoritari, che vengono esaltati dai media un po’ per ignoranza da parte dei redattori è un po’ per creare polemiche e di conseguenza contatti che aumentano gli introiti pubblicitari.
Mi sono trovata anche a discutere con persone con chiari problemi intellettuali, oltre che psichiatrici, quando me ne sono resa conto ho smesso.
I social hanno messo tutti sullo stesso piano e così un sedicenne che ha letto un articolo può trovarsi a contestare un docente universitario di fama mondiale.
A volte il docente è ingenuo e non pensa che chi lo sta contestando sia di quel livello e scambia qualche battuta, dando un valore implicito alle tesi del ragazzino. Umberto Eco ha spiegato come accade.
Per quanto riguarda il femminicidio si tratta solo di una definizione di un tipo di reato, così come la rapina è diversa dal borseggio. È indubbio che la popolazione carceraria è prevalentemente maschile e quindi gli uomini uccidono sia donne che altri uomini.
Poi figurati io non credo più che il carcere sia una soluzione adeguata e mai ho proposto aumento delle pene per nessun reato e ho elaborato una teoria per i casi di femminicidio, ovvero di uomini che uccidono donne che vogliono chiudere una relazione, che mi vede provare compassione, in senso alto, per quegli uomini con una identità così fragile da sentirsi perduti al pensiero di perdere un ruolo. Ho proposto questa visione a persone competenti e me lo hanno confermato.
Ma questa compassione nasce dal riconoscimento di una realtà di un tipo di reazione che è molto più frequente negli uomini e li porta a uccidere le donne e purtroppo a volte anche i figli.
Se non viene riconosciuta questa specificità e questi fatti vengono equiparati agli omicidi per denaro o criminalità non possono in alcun modo diventare oggetto di studio e non si potrà trovare una forma di costruzione della identità che dia maggior sicurezza.


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono guardata bene dal fare un discorso politico. E continuo a guardarmene bene.
> Ho solo fatto notare che vi è un modo di delegittimare personaggi politici, attraverso la delegittimazione delle persone e che viene fatto più frequentemente attraverso l‘aspetto fisico o il discredito morale-sessuale con le donne.
> E l’hai fatto nelle ultime due righe dicendo che non sarebbe la donna per te. *Ma perché mai la tua possibilità di instaurare una relazione dovrebbe essere un criterio politico?*
> Tutto il resto è per il 90% una interpretazione di posizioni che senti giudicanti nei tuoi confronti (vedi i palpeggiamenti a sedici anni). I tempi cambiano e fortunatamente ci sono gruppi di persone che non accettano più di essere trattati da inferiori. Qualcuno di questi si esprime male? Credo che potrebbe essere concesso. Le quote nelle università in America sono state introdotte per trovare un modo perché i “colorati” non venissero discriminati. Avrebbero potuto trovare un altro sistema è stato oggetto di dibattito. Comunque per gli americani bianchi chi non è come loro è colorato e quindi nelle quote ci sono anche gli asiatici e probabilmente anche molti di origine italiana.
> ...


A parte l'ironia che non sei riuscita a cogliere sulle ultime righe, (figurati che cavolo mi interessa della Boldrini) perchè mai -non- dovrebbe esserlo anche ciò? Devo dedurre che tu potresti valutare il fatto di metterti con Salvini? OK, va bene, però è una posizione tua. 
Lo so bene perchè sono state introdotte le quote e perchè sono stati specificati alcuni reati, ma tu pensi davvero, realisticamente che questo serva a qualcosa? Allo studio dei fenomeni come dici?
O non è forse diventata preponderante la categorizzazione, come dicevo e la sua deriva politica?
Perchè anche se non è intenzione, è di quello che stiamo parlando.
E come le ricostruisci le identità, giusto per parlare di contraddizioni, creando categorie? In modo che la maggioranza delle persone, già in difficoltà nel comprendere, si sfondi di stereotipi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte l'ironia che non sei riuscita a cogliere sulle ultime righe, (figurati che cavolo mi interessa della Boldrini) perchè mai -non- dovrebbe esserlo anche ciò? Devo dedurre che tu potresti valutare il fatto di metterti con Salvini? OK, va bene, però è una posizione tua.
> Lo so bene perchè sono state introdotte le quote e perchè sono stati specificati alcuni reati, ma tu pensi davvero, realisticamente che questo serva a qualcosa? Allo studio dei fenomeni come dici?
> O non è forse diventata preponderante la categorizzazione, come dicevo e la sua deriva politica?
> Perchè anche se non è intenzione, è di quello che stiamo parlando.
> E come le ricostruisci le identità, giusto per parlare di contraddizioni, creando categorie? In modo che la maggioranza delle persone, già in difficoltà nel comprendere, si sfondino di stereotipi?


Ma ti pare che utilizzo la possibilità di averci una relazione per considerare un politico? Uso spesso l’espressione “mica te lo devi sposare!” Le valutazioni sono su un altro piano.
Come sono su un piano diverso le valutazioni politiche/partitiche e l’analisi dei fenomeni che si sviluppano, evolvono e involvono in tempi lunghi.
Individualmente posso solo cercare di capire.
Questa sintesi (si fa per dire, ma è di un libro di 1200 pagine e che credo sia anche fuori dalla mia portata) getta una luce sulla contemporaneità.








						La lotta delle ideologie secondo Thomas Piketty
					

Sintesi ragionata del monumentale Capitale e ideologia dell’economista francese, che ripercorre la genesi del capitalismo e dell’immutabilità delle disuguaglianze. Leggi




					www.internazionale.it


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma ti pare che utilizzo la possibilità di averci una relazione per considerare un politico? Uso spesso l’espressione “mica te lo devi sposare!” Le valutazioni sono su un altro piano.*
> Come sono su un piano diverso le valutazioni politiche/partitiche e l’analisi dei fenomeni che si sviluppano, evolvono e involvono in tempi lunghi.
> Individualmente posso solo cercare di capire.
> Questa sintesi (si fa per dire, ma è di un libro di 1200 pagine e che credo sia anche fuori dalla mia portata) getta una luce sulla contemporaneità.
> ...


Ma benedetta donna, cosa devo fare per -non- farmi prendere sempre sul serio?   








						Teoria della dittatura. Preceduto da «Orwell e l'impero di Maastricht»
					

La nostra è una società libera? Le dittature che hanno caratterizzato così duramente il secolo scorso sono davvero e per sempre scomparse?Per rispondere a queste domande Onfray si basa sull'analisi di due straordinarie opere di George Orwell: 1984 e La fattoria degli animali, testi capitali p...




					www.libreriauniversitaria.it
				



Ecco, a proposito di linguaggio e potere, visto che la discussione è partita da lì.
Credo che questo sia alla nostra portata.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma benedetta donna, cosa devo fare per -non- farmi prendere sempre sul serio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orwell sì.


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Orwell sì.


Lo hai già letto? (Onfray intendo). Alcune cose che ho scritto prima le ritrovi nella recensione del libro, che mi ha inquietato e confermato nei miei sospetti sulla modernità.
Appena posso lo leggo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo hai già letto? (Onfray intendo). Alcune cose che ho scritto prima le ritrovi nella recensione del libro, che mi ha inquietato e confermato nei miei sospetti sulla modernità.
> Appena posso lo leggo.


Onfray no


----------

